# R.I.P. Joey Jordison



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Joey Jordison, founding member of Slipknot has died aged 46 it has been announced.
Not my cup of tea but he was a heck of a drummer and that is no age to pass on.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, it's too bad. My abiding memory of slipknot is listening to their debut album on my discman ( remember them?) I've seen them live a couple of times. As mentioned, not everyone's cup of tea, but influential in their genre no doubt.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My step son is a big slipknot/stone sour/corey taylor fan and no doubt he will be devastated. Very talented guy.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just caught this morning sitting in traffic doing some air drums along with Joey...

Sad news..


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

And also R.I.P. Dusty Hill, ZZ Top bassist.


----------

